# SD reader does not work in FreeBSD 8.0 amd64



## lichray (Feb 12, 2010)

~> uname -a

```
FreeBSD compaq.yuetime 8.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 #2: Sun Jan 24 15:41:46 CST 2010     
[email]root@compaq.yuetim[/email]e:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/HOUKAGO  amd64
```

~> dmesg | grep sd

```
sdhci0: <Generic SD HCI> mem 0xf4209000-0xf42090ff irq 22 at device 6.3 on pci2
sdhci0: 1 slot(s) allocated
sdhci0: [ITHREAD]
```

Nothing shows for mmc/mmcsd

Part of pciconf -lv :

```
none0@pci0:2:6:2:       class=0x018000 card=0x30a3103c chip=0x803b104c rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Texas Instruments (TI)'
    device     = 'Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Integrated FlashMedia Controller (PCIVEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_81E6104D&REV_00 )'
    class      = mass storage
sdhci0@pci0:2:6:3:      class=0x080500 card=0x30a3103c chip=0x803c104c rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Texas Instruments (TI)'
    device     = 'SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller (PCIxx12)'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = SD host controller
none1@pci0:2:6:4:       class=0x078000 card=0x30a3103c chip=0x803d104c rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Texas Instruments (TI)'
    device     = 'Texas Instruments PCI GemCore based SmartCard controller (0780)'
    class      = simple comms
```

So it seems that there are no driver available for FlashMedia and SmartCard, and mmc/mmcsd doesn't work.

Now what I did was insert a 1GB SD card into the SD reader, and nothing happened. No console info, no dmesg output, no /dev changes, nothing.

My computer is HP Compaq nc8430. Help...


----------



## lme@ (Feb 12, 2010)

I guess it's a HP compaq fault. I had the same issue with my HP notebook.


----------



## lyuts (Feb 14, 2010)

Did you kldload mmc and mmcsd modules?


----------



## mav@ (Feb 14, 2010)

It is known issue with TI and Ricoh chips. They implement two controllers (SDHCI and FlashMedia) supporting SD cards, and it is BIOS or hardware choice, which one of them will see the card. Now we have driver only for one of them. I've asked TI for this chip documentation to workaround this issue, but got negative response.


----------



## lichray (Feb 15, 2010)

mav@ said:
			
		

> It is known issue with TI and Ricoh chips. They implement two controllers (SDHCI and FlashMedia) supporting SD cards, and it is BIOS or hardware choice, which one of them will see the card. Now we have driver only for one of them. I've asked TI for this chip documentation to workaround this issue, but got negative response.



Of course I load mmc and mmcsd. 

Well, at least I know what happened. Thank you.


----------



## lichray (Nov 13, 2010)

It's almost the end of the year, and I have updated my FreeBSD to 8-STABLE. But this my card reader never works... Comon...


----------

